# B13 suspension swap on b14 possible?



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

is it possible to swap a b13 suspension on a b14 to try to increase travel; plus the b13 has a legendary suspension! i searched, and i couldn't get the complete answer. please no "You can do anything with the right amount of cash" aswers, i know that already, i want a more definitive and technical answer


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

himbo said:


> is it possible to swap a b13 suspension on a b14 to try to increase travel; plus the b13 has a legendary suspension! i searched, and i couldn't get the complete answer. please no "You can do anything with the right amount of cash" aswers, i know that already, i want a more definitive and technical answer


Wait, wait. How is swapping a B13 suspension system into the B14 going to incrase damper travel? And the B13 has a "legendary" suspension system? Where'd you get that from?


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

The b13 strut is shorter than the b14 (not including the part that moves up and down)but is the same height including the part that goes up and down thus allowing more damper travel. I read this somewhere inthe forums and it is actually recommended for lowered b14 cars


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lucino said:


> The b13 strut is shorter than the b14 (not including the part that moves up and down)but is the same height including the part that goes up and down thus allowing more damper travel. I read this somewhere inthe forums and it is actually recommended for lowered b14 cars


That's what I thought you were going to say... And I'm going to tell you that you're confused. 

The only way a B13 strut is going to give you more travel is with a sleeve-over coil-over conversion kit (like Ground Controls). This is due to the different shape and depth of the spring perch. Installing the B13 front struts on a B14 will NOT give you more travel with the stock springs or with lowering springs.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b14 handling will easily outperform that of a b13, especially given a good setup. This is common knowledge, and if you havent' figured this out yet, you need to go back to sentra.net and do a bit of reading.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^
Take EL HEFE advise, B14 are great cars, you can also check NPM.com August 2004, article about B14 suspension.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

legendary in that the magazines praised the b13 suspensions and legendary in the fact that they were such good setups on fwd econo cars, whereas the b14's were according to car and driver mag. the milder forgettable sentra

i also meant swap as in putting a b13 rear on a b14, can it be done, i know its never been documented


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

himbo said:


> legendary in that the magazines praised the b13 suspensions and legendary in the fact that they were such good setups on fwd econo cars, whereas the b14's were according to car and driver mag. the milder forgettable sentra
> 
> i also meant swap as in putting a b13 rear on a b14, can it be done, i know its never been documented


A few good reviews when the car first came out doesn't make the suspension system "legendary". Also, going from the B14's rear "multi-link beam" to the B13's ultra-simple independent suspension system won't make much of a difference.

But if you really want to find someone with solid experience with this, track down morepower2 and PM him. I his testimony will do a better job of convincing you than the diagrams that I have.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

still independent rear is a sweet set up...

where in jersey are you from?....


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

himbo said:


> still independent rear is a sweet set up...
> 
> where in jersey are you from?....


A good linked rear suspension is better than some simple independent setups.

I'm usually roaming the New Brunswick/Piscataway area, though my house is in Oakland.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

no shit, i'm moving to wayne, and live in north haledon right now, youre pretty close


----------

